# few questions of blixa japonica



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

a few questions of blixa japonica:

this plant can be grow emersed?

this plant can be cut to length only 1 inch??

can live in 30C?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=123&category=genus&spec=Blyxa. Blyxa japonica will not grow emersed, and from my experience it isn't wise to try to prune it by cutting it back to 1 inch long leaves. And, I don't think it will do well at 30C, but I didn't try it at that temperature.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Thankyou!!! im going to buy another plant now


----------

